# The Epek Broadhead does it again!



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

On October 22nd I went out hoping to shoot a 22 inch buck with a 22 inch arrow at 2200 hours. 10:00 is after hunting hours so I had to scratch that idea. My arrow kept falling off of the back of the rest because my draw length is longer than that so that was a no go. The October 22nd was a gimmee since it was October 22nd so the last and final chance at a 22 grand slam was the buck qualifying for the job. Dang, he was too big..................so I shot him anyway! 1 out of 4 aint bad.

We are still shooting the prototype of the Epek Broadhead. The buck recieved total devastation to his vital organs. The entrance wound was huge! The liver and the lung was sliced and diced, with the big exit wound as it delivered a pass through. Man, I love this new tip. It is as Tex says, "A wolf in sheeps clothing." It looks like a field tip, fly's like a field tip, but does not perform like a field tip once contact has been made. It is just pure Sweetness!










Epek came to my rescue to help me get him tracked, gutted and loaded. We also did a little bit of filming to help in our You Tube and our promotional video's. Thanx again Gregger.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice buck.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Elkhunter22 congrats on your buck!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Very nice buck.


+1!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I think your family has killed 22 animals this year. You guys have so much fun, how come I didn't get a call???


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy smokes Scott, what a beast!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Did I ever tell you guys that I know Scott personally and have been to his house many many times?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh, and I'm epek's brother... so...


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Great buck gentlemen. Any carnage pics?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Idiot, are you getting the cold shoulder by the 'big' guys? I love you man, I would NEVER treat you that way. By the way, nice buck Scott! I think you have 'excess' wild game meet and you need to host a UWN BBQ to avoid any wasted game meat. :idea:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Nice buck!!!Congrats guys


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I think your *family* has killed 22 animals this year. You guys have so much fun, how come I didn't get a call???


Because you are only "like" family............Brian, I love ya like a brother, you know that.............er is it a son....................I get so confused.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Great buck gentlemen. Any carnage pics?


We video'd the entrance and exit, also the liver and lung. Epek has that. I don't know if he got any still shots.

These are that groooossumm photo's from my Elk last month. The buck looked pretty much the same.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

NICE! They sure do a doosey


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

2 years 2 bucks on the rifle hunt. You are a mighty warrior, maybe even a stripling warrior?


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Idiot, I thought you told me that you were in (Phil) JACKSON Hole? A Rome reference, not a **** reference.

I did call you, you didn't answer.

22, did you put the shot on youtube, that was a really cool film sequence and the second kill shot on film....... twenty more and you will be up to speed.

Guys, I have to retract my statement of "FINALLY", that statement was made a bit premature in that it was made based on a therory while waiting for a custom ordered part. Science went to work and proved my therory wrong. It got us closer, but it was incorrect. 22 is using a prototype product that works really well, but is not exactly what we are after. So, patience and when finished, this will be exactly what everyone is or should be looking for. 

Now, back to work............................ which includes field testing in the mountains.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Great buck Scott. This proves beyond all doubt that you know your poop when it comes to poking holes in big deer with sharp sticks.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Checked out your youtube spots. These are going to sell like hotcakes! Way to go fellas! Wish you guys the best.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Is that EPEK or Kevin Youkilis in the 2nd pic? Nice buck, gents.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Real nice buck. Where do we nonresidents buy these new broadheads? When will they be available?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice buck. Is that an outback you're shooting? If so I have the same bow, that probably helped in the bagging of the deer.


----------



## deercatcherguy (Aug 26, 2008)

I like 22 and EPEK and Idiot. Nice buck 22. It was good to talk to you when YOU called me the other day. It is nice to know celebrities.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Really nice two-two !! :shock:

I may put in an order for those _epek's_. I could use them at Fish Lake next oct. to use on the mac's, during the spawn! :wink:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Very nice buck. Is that an outback you're shooting? If so I have the same bow, that probably helped in the bagging of the deer.


It is the LX that I am shooting. I might need to get a new one sometime but I have absolutely loved it.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I am in (phil) Jackson, I just really want to be a part of it all. I'm actually on my way home, currently in Afton. It's good to know that you called. 

I like Pro's idea, of a BBQ. We could all play full court dunk ball at 22's house while there. I can dunk 8'


----------

